# Semi-urgent - Could she have more babies inside?



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Chara delivered this morning, twins (she had quads last time but wasn't as big this time) around 5 am. I wasn't there, babies were mostly dry and clean, she was eating the placenta - which didn't look that big, but the rest had quads/triplets, so i thought it was logical that it would be smaller, plus don't know how much she ate, and it still had a bit hanging from her. 

Just checked on her and she is having visible contractions - i don't remember this from any of the others - plus she still looks a bit large - all the rest 'hollowed out' immediately following birth. Could she have more babies inside with a second placenta?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know if she has more kids, but you could try "bouncing" her.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/bouncing.html


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd go in and check if it were me


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

i tried it.

i still don't know for sure. I'm thinking no, but it's hard to tell


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sometimes does will have contractions after kidding...it's not that uncommon...but there could be another kid. If she's still having them...go in and see if you can feel anything. There may be one stuck.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

This sounds exactly what happened to my doe this year. By the time we got the vet out the kid was dead and we almost lost the doe to. I would defenitly check.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

it looked like she was still having mild contractions, not as strong as earlier, so i cleaned up and went inside. I am not an expert, i have felt inside of 3 does previously but i believe the cervix is mostly closed, i could barely fit two fingers inside - wouldn't that mean she is done?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be done..... 

How deep did your arm go when you checked?

Keep an eye on her ... make sure she is eating and drinking well.... :hug: 

Congrats on the babies... :thumb:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

She was fine this morning, not eating with her usual gusto, but she is eating and drinking, she looks much slimmer this morning, was up and walking around, babies look full. Guess i worry too much and haven't seen enough to know what is normal and what is not. Maybe it is like people - once you've had a few babies, the after-contractions are much stronger.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is OK..did she drop the rest of her placenta? :hug:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes - at least i'm pretty sure she did, the rest was hanging out and later it was not, but I didn't find it in the straw, so i'm guessing she ate it. She isn't running a temp, and although she isn't eating her grain (much anyway, unless i hand feed it to her) she is eating any extra treats i have offered - crackers, raisins, carrots, etc so maybe she is just being picky. I gave her some Tums and probios yesterday, and B complex gel this morning, she is drinking water, and eating hay, pooping and peeing like normal, so all looks well.

The babies though, esp the smallest, do not nurse very long. Chara's udder seems very full, and the milk comes out easily, but the babies nurse and stop, nurse and stop - almost wondering if the milk is coming out too fast for them or something? I gave them both a dab of selenium gel yesterday and some lamb & kid paste today. They are active and their tummies are full - not bursting full, but they are eating regularly, so I am not really worried, just keeping a close eye on them.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Glad she is okay. Maybe you should milk her out a little until they can eat more? It would be good practice for milking her later.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I may do that - i thought maybe she was too full for them, but i didn't want to take their colustrum. If only she'd let Mink's babies nurse, with 4 babies, Mink could really use the help lol. Chara looks like she has enough milk for quads.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good she dropped it.... yes...she may of ate it....


giving her some Tums and probios with B complex gel was good to do ...in case her rumen is off.... 

Just make sure... the wee one and all ..have a full or close to it bellies...you are doing right there.... babies will eat a little bit at a time ...rest... then repeat.... 

Watch momma... as mentioned ...with her udder... if it gets to tight ...milk her out some ....to make her comfortable..... :thumb:


----------

